# FMS Double Knife Training



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I get questions all the time if there are more advanced areas of knife training in our art. The answer is ...yes. Our weapon training is very deep, and knife seems to get lots of attention. Lately I've been teaching the more advanced double knife sets to my black belts and more recently to the general public.

We just put up a couple preview clips on the new FMS double knives DVD we recently released. Right now they are on youtube, and we're putting better versions of them on our website. Those files are MUCH larger, and take longer to download. They also give you a better picture, so, anyway. In the meantime, you can check them out on youtube at:

Double Knife Tape Preview 001




 
Double Knife Tape Preview 002





Hope you all enjoy. 

Farang!!!

With brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I always prefered reverse grip countering and those demonstrated are good. The skinning of the arms is nasty stuff:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Is it Korean, or based on the FMAs?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Is it Korean, or based on the FMAs?



Arnisador, we both know where the techniques came from do we not?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, they sure as heck look familiar to me! I was looking for what I have seen in Michael Echanis' book.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 15, 2009)

Greeting gentlemen,

Yeah, I get that a lot. This is a modern Korean martial art. It has influences from first of all several Korean martial arts. That is its base, but as a modern art, we are not restricted nor bound by any limitations. 

Primarily, the weapons of our art come from a couple versions of Hwarang Do that I mastered, Do Hap Sool which is a very unique martial art I learned in Korea, and has extensive, and I mean EXTENSIVE weapon training and Sun Mu Do that I learned here in San Francisco. 

I absolutely added Filipino and Indonesian martial arts into our system. Throughout the years, I was fortunate to get some incredible training from a variety of amazing masters from Kali, Escrima, Arnis and Silat. Truth be told, when I began working with these other non-Korean arts, I found so many parallels in terms of concepts and techniques. It made expanding my weapon skills that much easier, and certainly exciting and more rewarding. 

I teach at an annual event called the Gathering in Sacramento, Ca. Here there are dozens of Masters, Grandmasters and founders of systems. I make a point of looking up my Kali/Escrimador friends such as Guru George Santana, Master Saturno, Pukulan Pentjak Silat Serak Grand Master Victor De Thouars, Guru Carlito Bonjoc, Grand Master Vincent Cabales, Grand Master Ernesto Presas and so many others, and really, just sharing, comparing and spending some quality time together. Again, I feel truly blessed.

I hope that sheds some light for you guys. I have nothing to hide. I enjoy training with all good martial artists, and am always a very hungry student myself.

With respect and brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2009)

That is the beauty of the martial sciences today.  Having no restrictions and incorporating what is useful to you!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, no argument from me!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!  Good to see the "upgrade."  Thank you, KSN!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 16, 2009)

Ooops!  I thought it _was _a varient of FMA. Well, I suppose it is essentially. I'm all for integration and I still think thiese clips are great. Now I've read a few of your posts, Kuk Sa Nim, I am getting a picture of your contributions to the MA world. Great stuff!


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. You are all too kind. I'm just following my heart, and trying to do a good job for those that I teach. 

I try to chime in here every once in awhile, if I have something positive to contribute. Actually, I have enjoyed many of the posts here, and find some great information. This is certainly one of the best forums I've seen. The internet can be such a great tool, and at the same time, due to it's "safe and anonymous" nature, it can be a playground for lots of immature and at times ignorant people. I'm happy that this is a class act forum. 

In terms of integrating arts or techniques, well I was deeply influenced by none other than Bruce Lee. His philosophy of developing a comprehensive and combat oriented art really struck a cord with me. During my martial arts journey, I fell in love with Korean martial arts. On paper, a lot of them sounded like they were comprehensive and so on. No to mention the real task of finding a true and worthy master. Neither a simple nor easy undertaking. Unfortunately, it turned out that if that was what I really wanted, I was going to have to make it happen myself. That decision was the beginning of one of the most exciting and rewarding chapters of my training. I constantly work on keeping that excitement going.

Anyway, enough of that. I'm glad my little clips were well received, and I will continue to do my best both on and off the mats. Let's keep those good information threads going. "Knowledge is power".

Farang!

With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the clips.


----------

